Ask HN: What tech stack do most startups use? - InGodsName
======
cylim
Hi, this is a good platform to see which company is using what tech stack:
[https://stackshare.io/stacks](https://stackshare.io/stacks)

------
NinjaX
You may use [https://builtwith.com/](https://builtwith.com/) to find out what
a website is built with.

